# Youtube vid of the new Regner Micro steam plant



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The system used to drive the new Max loco:



I have a feeling we will be buying both the stationary model and the loco!

Loco here: http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a...crolok.php


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Regners mini loco is a must have,the potential to convert it into an useful mining/logging or quarry engine is there!Also think at a bad weather in door layout/or portable small functional ( 3x8 ft) display will be very nice!! 

Great little engine! Long live Regner!!! 

Thanks Spule! 
Manfred Diel


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm considering one as well: I would re-gauge it to 30mm (which is exactly 2' in 1:20.3 scale) and narrow the body so it would fit on a layout with very tight clearances...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

vie viel kostit das?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

vie viel kostit das? 

119.90 Euros for the steam plant. As usual with the Regner gear, very nice workmanship!


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like a Steam Donkey to me ;-)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Basically the loco is a reasonable replication, well, almost, of a tiny 2 foot gauge loco built over here in Caernarvon North Wales in the very early days of steam - the De Winton Locomotive 'Challoner'. Surprisingly, the actual real loco is still with us, and is a real crowd-puller wherever it runs. Do a search on Youtube to see it in action! Tag words are De Winton, Challoner, Leighton Buzzard Light Railway. 

As you say, it would make a fantastic mini-layout loco, always providing that you can get ahold of the Sterno-type fuel where YOU live. Sadly for us here in UK it is a prohibited substance, so we'll have to thunk about another source of fuel. 

VERY cute, though! 

The locomotive model costs 219.90 euros 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Garratts (Jan 15, 2008)

I´ve got one of these small engines between chrismas and new year. 
After some time I fitted one of these burners 

http://www.hdc-dampf.de/html/zubehor.html 

and a small gastank from Regner. 

It is a lovely small engine. Now I am wait for "Max" 
Regards 

Ralf


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have e-mailed Regner about ordering, waiting for the reply.

And for TAC:

http://www.shopwiki.co.uk/Sterno

Maybe stock up before the ban hits?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 27 Jan 2010 04:37 PM 
I have e-mailed Regner about ordering, waiting for the reply.

And for TAC:

http://www.shopwiki.co.uk/Sterno

Maybe stock up before the ban hits?

Hmmm, thanks for that, Garrett - my local camping equipment store was the one that old me about the ban. But then, here in Uk most things are banned. 

Those that aren't prohibited are compulsory.

BTW, I'm pretty certain that there is a Regner dealer in the USA.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi TAC! 
The sterno bowl which comes with the REGNER " MAX" can be easy converted into an alchol burner(add lid and 3 small wicks) 

Manfred Diel


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 27 Jan 2010 04:37 PM 
I have e-mailed Regner about ordering, waiting for the reply.




If you re located in the US, you can contact Regner distributor, the Train Department here: http://www.traindept.com


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Manfred and Garrett - I'm told that the UK distributor [who does not have a website] will not be importing any of these Sterno-fired models. Pity, that, especially with the euro at almost one for one with the GB pound. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, You can easily buy direct from Regner if you want one of these boilers/engines.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still waiting on my e-mail, but then the Toyfair is next week, so it might be a while.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rodblakeman on 28 Jan 2010 10:33 AM 
Terry, You can easily buy direct from Regner if you want one of these boilers/engines. 
Thanks Rod, but I'm about all bought out right now - I go over to collect my AccuCraft 'Countess' from Steve's store on Monday, and the last of the three passenger cars that go with it. Teeny trains will have to wait - I also have another $1000 bill for my 1982 Benz......









Besp

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

The stuff they are using for fuel in the video reminds me more of the goo (google fondue fuel gell) that we use to heat a fondue pot, it also seems to get hotter than sterno.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

US pricing for the locomotive is $328.50 FOB Norfolk VA.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dwegmull on 29 Jan 2010 04:19 PM 
US pricing for the locomotive is $328.50 FOB Norfolk VA. 

Any release date given?

Thanks.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 29 Jan 2010 10:09 PM 
Posted By dwegmull on 29 Jan 2010 04:19 PM 
US pricing for the locomotive is $328.50 FOB Norfolk VA. 

Any release date given?

Thanks.

For some strange reason, I did not ask... I'll send Ken (Train Department's owner) another Email or maybe he will comment here himself.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Ken's best guess was about 6 months for Max delivery - nothing definite yet.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Its funny I have been thinking about getting a little Steam engine and found the Regner brand and then noticed the max. Looks like a great engine especially for a starter like me. After doing a google this topic on the max came up. I called Ken today and he said 3-4 months they should have them in. He seemed like a great guy and we got talking a little bit. I ended up ordering one and getting on the list. Im looking forward to getting my first steam engine.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Shawn. I love my Regner Konrad. Just be careful, steam is highly addictive. The Max looks like a neat little loco at great price. Ken is a super nice guy. Enjoy your sterno fired beast and report on it when it comes. 

Regards,


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I am currently modifying a Regner 0-6-0 chassis kit that I ordered thru Ken. Very well made and worth the price. 
Good luck with your engine, and I bet you will wind up adding details to it. 

Larry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The reports are they are shipping in Germany now. Granted the current version has had a reported problem, it sounds as if they are changing the flue/boiler design? 

My father ordered one from Ken, we gave up on Regner, they are not returning e-mails or "contact us" messages unfortunately.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Shawn, 
I'm not sure of the price difference but if you like Regner and Ken I would recommend you go for one of the easy line locos like Konrad. Eric would agree with me I'm sure and you might have it sooner for the start of the "season". I have several Regners I've bashed, a Shay to modify and a boat boiler/powerplant for a semi-scratchbuild which I hope to get going on this summer. 
Try it, you'll like it, 
Tom


----------

